# Hunter Safety



## 69speeder69 (Jan 13, 2011)

My girlfriend is needing hunter safety but with her work schedule makes it impossible to take a class. Is it possible to take it online?


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Yes. You can see some info here.

http://wildlife.utah.gov/dwr/huntereducation.html


----------

